# Hello from Karate Kai



## KaiHman (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello. Hey and hi. How are you? Nice to meet you all here on this awesome martial arts community!

Just joined up! I'm Kai, I'm from W/ England. Bristol originally. Now in West Sussex near the sea!

I used to do Tae Kwon Do and some Kendo when I was 15ish but was only a yellow belt. 

Some stuff happened and I moved away and stopped, life happened yadda yadda yadda!

I'm about 30 something now and just recently been thinking about taking some TKD lessons near me.

Mainly for fitness and something to do or just for something to achieve and what comes with it.

Been looking up classes near me and probably going to go along to an induction.

I just moved into my new flat and am single so will get me out and that if you know what I mean.

Thought it might be a good idea to join a community where others are with the same passion.

Meet some new people, learn some new stuff, find some motivation and inspiration.

So yeah, thanks for having me! Sorry for the essay! 

Hopefully in a few months from now, I'll be talking about how I'm a yellow, green, red, blue or even black belt!

But let's just take it one day at a time eh! 

PS. Just curious. How long has this forum been around?

What can I expect to get out of here?

Cheers!


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 19, 2017)

Welcome to board


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 19, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## KaiHman (Oct 19, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Welcome to board


Thanks kid!


----------



## KaiHman (Oct 19, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


Cheers Dog! Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 19, 2017)

KaiHman said:


> Cheers Dog! Is that you in your avatar?



A few years ago, but yes.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 19, 2017)

KaiHman said:


> Thanks kid!


That's his kids in his avatar, not himself. Had an involuntary laugh when I saw the thanks kid.

Welcome to the site, hope you enjoy it


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 19, 2017)

Welcome to MT, my instructor was from 'Bristl' originally, I used to go there a lot many years ago when I was in Wiltshire, nice place. Sussex's nice too lol.


----------



## Anarax (Oct 19, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## MA_Student (Oct 23, 2017)

KaiHman said:


> Hello. Hey and hi. How are you? Nice to meet you all here on this awesome martial arts community!
> 
> Just joined up! I'm Kai, I'm from W/ England. Bristol originally. Now in West Sussex near the sea!
> 
> ...


Welcome and have to say this if you're school is any good you 100% should not be saying your a black belt in a fe months


----------



## Buka (Oct 23, 2017)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 23, 2017)

Welcome


----------

